# Albuterol uk?



## nunchaku101 (Aug 3, 2012)

Just wondering why all the research chemical albuterol is on US sites? Can't find a single UK based place, am I the only one?

Thanks


----------



## neverminder (Mar 17, 2013)

nunchaku101 said:


> Just wondering why all the research chemical albuterol is on US sites? Can't find a single UK based place, am I the only one?
> 
> Thanks


1. Albuterol is not a research chemical

2. It's a prescription med in US and UK

3. You can order it from abroad like everyone does (all day chemist, united pharmacies uk)


----------



## nunchaku101 (Aug 3, 2012)

Thnks for the reply, I assumed it was as it was listed as one in the US, so thought without a script it was a RC, ok thanks.


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Get pharma tabs not the research liquid nonsense


----------



## B-rad (Aug 18, 2013)

what does it do


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

nunchaku101 said:


> Just wondering why all the research chemical albuterol is on US sites? Can't find a single UK based place, am I the only one?
> 
> Thanks


Albuterol is the american name for salbutamol, u may know salbutamol from the blue ventolin inhalers for asthma


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

B-rad said:


> what does it do


it is a beta2 agonist... used for asthama, a side effect is weight loss... hence its use for weight loss!


----------



## B-rad (Aug 18, 2013)

whats the differrence between that and clen


----------



## nunchaku101 (Aug 3, 2012)

Generally it is known to be "cleaner" less shakes, more mental clarity and safer onthe heart I think, though the dosing is in mg not mcg.


----------



## Andas (Aug 30, 2014)

Albuterol is like clen/Eph in its actions. Some people say albuterol is a bit easier to deal with. For myself, 130-150mcg of good strong clen barely even makes me notice anything, except I generally have a little more energy, but I take that stuff before a mid day nap lol.


----------



## Andas (Aug 30, 2014)

That being said, Albuterol does have a shorter half life, like ephedrine, so it clears the system quicker.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Formiteral is better


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> Formiteral is better


True, but much harder to get at any sort of effective volume.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Superhorse said:


> True, but much harder to get at any sort of effective volume.


OH never found that, it is good stuff though


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> OH never found that, it is good stuff though


To be fair, your access is a lot better than the average bear I imagine. I only ever see 12mcg tabs in the normal pharmacy places. Maybe I need to look harder!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I have the 40mcg tabs prefer them to Clen and albuterol when I prep


----------



## SwollNP (Oct 8, 2014)

Been taking ventolin pre workout and helps with breathing hugely!

Also seeing the weightloss effect but only on a low dose


----------

